# garage heater install



## brand_1525 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have recently purchased a garage 5000watt 240 volt heater from farm and fleet. It is calling for a 10-3 wire which I bought, I hooked the wiring up to the heater ran the wiring to the outlet about 25 ft. To the 220 outlet put a male end on it plugged it in turned it on and nothing! Anyone have any clue what may be wrong?


----------



## JoeD (Jan 9, 2012)

How did you connect into the panel? Did you use a full size double pole 240 volt breaker?
What type of panel do you have? Some panels the breaker can be installed such that you don't get 240 volts.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 9, 2012)

_*Anyone have any clue what may be wrong? *_

1) Wires might be disconnected between the breaker panel and the oultet.
2) Breaker may not be turned on.
3) Wired incorrectly.
4) Heater is bad right out of the box.


----------



## brand_1525 (Jan 10, 2012)

I checked the outlet it is putting out 240v  and everything is wired right, when I plugged it in again and turned it on the fan turned on and very heat started to come out but it was not blowing it out! I have about 25ft of the #10 wire going from the heater to 240 plug that I am plugging it into, does that have anything to do with the heat not blowing out?


----------



## kok328 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fan turned on and heat started coming out but, it was not blowing out?
What is the fan blowing?
As long as your getting power to the unit, the cord & plug would have nothing to do with the furnace not operating correctly.


----------



## brand_1525 (Jan 11, 2012)

I can feel the heat coming out but it is not blowing like a heater does, fan runs but it just is not blowing the heat out. Not even when it is on high


----------



## JoeD (Jan 12, 2012)

Open the heater and measure the voltage inside. It almost sounds like you have it connected to 120 volts instead of 240 volts.


----------



## donald73d (Jan 20, 2012)

It called for 10-3 wire?  Is that 3 wires & ground?  Some 220V devices with a fan, timer or light, want a neutral so they can run one small part on 110V and the rest on 220V.  Is the outlet a 3 prong or 4?  

An oven should not power the oven light with hot to ground for 110V it should be hot to neutral.


----------



## brand_1525 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes the wire is 10/3. Green, white, and black. And the plug is 3 prong plug.


----------



## brand_1525 (Jan 21, 2012)

I mean the outlet is a 3 pronge


----------



## kok328 (Jan 21, 2012)

He most likely has SO cord where the ground wire is insulated green.
This technically makes it a viable conductor and would be considered 10/3.

brand - do you have wiring diagram for the heater or some pics of the inside where the blower motor is?


----------



## brand_1525 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have 240 volts coming out of the outlet so there is enough power there. So I plugged in the heater and turned it on and tested the volts in the heater and that read 240 volts so something must be wrong with the heater that I bought


----------



## kok328 (Jan 21, 2012)

Did you buy this new or used?


----------



## BridgeMan (Jan 22, 2012)

Take it back to Farm & Fleet, exchange it for a different one.  I have a very similar unit (240 V, 3 prong, 35' of 10/3 wiring) that I bought off Craigslist for $20, and it throws heat like there's no tomorrow.


----------

